# Eclipse und Linux



## Waldi (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo Froinde ;-)

Also ich habe openSuSE Linux 10.2 x64 und Eclipse 3.2 GTK für Linux. Ich hab die Version von der Eclipse Homepage und auch die aus YAST. Beide laufen gleich besch....

wenn ich Java -version eintippe kommt


```
java version "1.6.0"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode)
```

So jetzt meine Frage was kann ich tun das ich mal 2 Stunden am Stück oder länger arbeiten kann??

Hier mal 3 Meldungen aus der Log mehr könnt ihr gerne haben


```
!SESSION 2007-06-14 22:17:14.402 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20070212-1330
java.version=1.6.0
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86_64, WS=gtk, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86_64

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.resources 2 10035 2007-06-14 22:17:17.286
!MESSAGE A workspace crash was detected. The previous session did not exit normally.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 2 2007-06-14 22:17:18.356
!MESSAGE Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.ui.workbench".
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.ui.WorkbenchException: Premature end of file.
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:121)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:64)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$18.run(Workbench.java:1494)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1489)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.restoreState(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1101)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1863)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
org.eclipse.ui.WorkbenchException[0]: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Premature end of file.
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(DOMParser.java:239)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(DocumentBuilderImpl.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:94)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:64)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$18.run(Workbench.java:1494)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1489)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.restoreState(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1101)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1863)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2007-06-14 22:17:18.358
!MESSAGE Premature end of file.
!STACK 0
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Premature end of file.
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(DOMParser.java:239)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(DocumentBuilderImpl.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:94)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:64)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$18.run(Workbench.java:1494)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1489)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.restoreState(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1101)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1863)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2007-06-14 22:17:18.358
!MESSAGE Premature end of file.
!STACK 0
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Premature end of file.
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.DOMParser.parse(DOMParser.java:239)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(DocumentBuilderImpl.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:94)
	at org.eclipse.ui.XMLMemento.createReadRoot(XMLMemento.java:64)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$18.run(Workbench.java:1494)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.SafeRunner.run(SafeRunner.java:37)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.restoreState(Workbench.java:1489)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.restoreState(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.ui.application.WorkbenchAdvisor.openWindows(WorkbenchAdvisor.java:702)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:1101)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1863)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:422)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:95)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.emf.ecore 2 0 2007-06-14 22:17:32.354
!MESSAGE Both 'com.omondo.uml.core' and 'com.omondo.uml.std' register a package for 'editmodel.xmi'
```


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2007)

Ist es möglich das in deinem Workspace was kaputt ist?
Starte Eclipse mal mit dem -clean Parameter


----------



## Waldi (15. Jun 2007)

So habe das ganze mal getestet. Hat ziemlich gut funktioniert. Nach kurzer Zeit hat sich Eclipse einfach beendet. Jetzt kommen auf der Konsole folgende Meldungen. Bei der letzten blieb er stehen. Dann drückte ich  Strg+c und tötete die Sache entgültig.


```
waldi@linux:~/eclipse> ./eclipse -clean
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
```

Das kam schon des öfteren. Nur als ich es gerade schreiben wollte kams natürlich nicht. Dummerweise steht sowas ja nicht im Log file.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2007)

Du benutzt Ant oder hast komplexe Plugins?
eclipse.ini öffnen und folgenden Parameter hinzufügen:

```
-XX:MaxPermSize=128m
```
Wenn Ant das Problem ist und du Ant in einer seperaten JRE ausführst, dann füg den Parameter dort hinzu.


----------



## Waldi (17. Jun 2007)

Ich hab halt Calisto installiert. Ist das Komplex?? Es ist ein bisschen zu viel für mich was. Die Möglichkeiten die ich damit habe werde ich nicht so schnell nutzen. Ein  Vorteil ist aber das ich dann immer das habe was ich gerade brauche und nichts nachinstallieren muss. Ich bin grad am Testen. Bis jetzt sieht es gut aus. Ich melde mich sobald ich fertig bin. Zum Thema Ant. Ich hab schon öfters davon gehört. Gibt es da ne HP die mal erklärt um was es da geht. Wo sind die Vorteile usw.....?? Wäre nett wenn ihr da schnell was zur Hand hättet.


Waldi


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2007)

Naja, das Callisto Release komplett ist schon riesig...
Sollte es nach der Erhöhung der PermGenSize immer noch nicht funktionieren, melde dich nochmal.
Ant benutzt man zum builden komplexer Projekte (ähnlich Make).
Wenn dir spontan keine Notwendigkeit dazu einfällt, brauchst du's auch noch nicht  :wink:


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Also ich habe am Sonntag ne ziemlich lange Zeit gearbeitet. So ca. 2 Stunden und es lief alles ohne Probleme. Also ich glaube das Problem ist gebannt ;-). Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Bis dann Waldi


----------

